# Round Igloo Coolador



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

I'm over here in Iraqistan and wanna get a coolador running. The only thing our PX has is the round igloo type, any ideas on how I can maximize the space for storage? I was thinking having round shelves built in with holes in it. Thats all I got right now.

Thanks wayner123 for this...
http://www.eastbay.com/catalog/prod...&inceptor=1&cm_mmc=SEM-_-Feeds-_-NextTagFeed-

just like this.


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

Maybe lay it on it's side and stabilize it somehow so that it does not roll away.


----------



## basso4735 (Feb 17, 2008)

I would just stack boxes on top of one another and maybe slide one or two down the sides if they fit.


----------



## SMcGregor (Dec 4, 2006)

I can't answer your question, but I can say thank you for all the work to keep up safe at home.. God bless you and thank you!


----------



## bwalker2us (Mar 21, 2008)

I was in the military (US ARMY) from 1974 to 1981 and I have the utmost respect and admiration for our mem and women in the armed forces. The local Sam’s club here has a 150qt Igloo cooler (see my cool-a-dor). If you PM me with your APO and any information needed to get it to you I’ll purchase one here just like the one in the picture and have it sent to you. I’ll even pre-line it with weather stripping like mine so that is will have a good seal. Then you won’t have to figure out how to deal with a round one. If there is any interested in donating beads or anything to go in the shipment PM me so I can work it into the shipment. I’m open to advice on how to get this to him sense its pretty big but willing to make it happen for our military!


----------



## bwalker2us (Mar 21, 2008)

let me add the pictures of the Igloo cooler as I promised. I will purchase one like this....... Anyone interested in adding to the shipment just PM me...


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

bwalker2us,

This is a very generous offer that you've extended to another member of CS; and it emulates a philosophy here at Club Stogie..."pay it forward"!

Welcome to CS...Good for you brother!!! :tu


----------



## Tour De Cigar (Feb 26, 2007)

bwalker2us said:


> let me add the pictures of the Igloo cooler as I promised. I will purchase one like this....... Anyone interested in adding to the shipment just PM me...


Look like you have some candela wrappers in there.. I havent seen that wrapper in a minute...
:ss


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

bwalker2us said:


> Anyone interested in adding to the shipment just PM me...


PM Sent.


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

Whoa whoa whoa guys this is too generous!!!! I cant help but feel like im taking and taking.... It would be amazing to have that sent but i dont think I can ask for that its defiantly wayyyyy too much! 

Guys we're really fine over here really. :tu


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

bwalker2us said:


> let me add the pictures of the Igloo cooler as I promised. I will purchase one like this....... Anyone interested in adding to the shipment just PM me...


By the way thats an excellent stash!:ss


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

newcigarz said:


> PM Sent.


Don't Instigate Tony! :tu


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

JohnnyKay5 said:


> Don't Instigate Tony! :tu


Who me? :ss:r


----------



## bwalker2us (Mar 21, 2008)

I will head over to Sam’s Club tomorrow (Saturday) and pick one up. It’s a huge cooler, the biggest I could find in the area 150qt (a monster) when I was looking for mine. It should server you well and I have several CS members volunteering beads and stuff so this should help out as well. Because of its size I will need to stop off at the post office and fine out what I need to do to ship something like this (rap it, gab it, pack it, etc). So lets get a move on and get this rolling!


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

bwalker2us said:


> I will head over to Sam's Club tomorrow (Saturday) and pick one up. It's a huge cooler, the biggest I could find in the area 150qt (a monster) when I was looking for mine. It should server you well and I have several CS members volunteering beads and stuff so this should help out as well. Because of its size I will need to stop off at the post office and fine out what I need to do to ship something like this (rap it, gab it, pack it, etc). So lets get a move on and get this rolling!


Christmas in Iraq? I guess so! You know my stance on this via PM so please let me know if there is anything I can do!!!! My Birthday is June 8 so this can count for any crazy ideas any other CS members were working up. You all are too kind.. Please forward me any addresses to those who pitched in! Thanks!:tu


----------



## bwalker2us (Mar 21, 2008)

Just want to throw out an update. I checked with the post office and they have a size limit on packages and the 150qt Igloo exceeds that limit of (108 inches).

USPS guidelines "length + girth (distance around the thickest part of the package) cannot exceed 108 inches. (Parcel Post cannot exceed 130 inches.)". So it looks like sending 150qt cooler is out, however, Wal-Mart has a 120qt cooler which looks the same as the 150qt and is only a little smaller. After measuring it I find it just fits under the wire with (104 inches) based on the USPS measurement [length (39") + girth (65 ½) = 104 ½"].

I checked with UPS and they do not ship to APO's so they are out as possible shipper of larger items. If anyone has any suggestion on alternative shipping which would allow me to still send the 150qt cooler let me know, I am open to suggestions and I know there are a lot of knowledgeable people out there.

Also, several people have already PM'd me about contributing item. Anyone interested PM me and I'll send you my address and I'll put the items in the cooler. I'd like to see if we can get Johnny up and running with everything he needs, so I was thinking of things like a couple cedar trays, Oust fan, HR Beads, and or anything else that you may feel would be need.

I'll pass on more info as I get it.


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

bwalker2us said:


> Just want to throw out an update. I checked with the post office and they have a size limit on packages and the 150qt Igloo exceeds that limit of (108 inches).
> 
> USPS guidelines "length + girth (distance around the thickest part of the package) cannot exceed 108 inches. (Parcel Post cannot exceed 130 inches.)". So it looks like sending 150qt cooler is out, however, Wal-Mart has a 120qt cooler which looks the same as the 150qt and is only a little smaller. After measuring it I find it just fits under the wire with (104 inches) based on the USPS measurement [length (39") + girth (65 ½) = 104 ½"].
> 
> ...


This is the CS MEMBER of the year!!!! This man is now the "most deserving" of some CS Love!

I checked around here we have a DHL here and from what I hear they have great service. Quick delivery and they'll bring it right to me. If this is a viable option for you please let me know! I have a little bit more info that will assist them getting it right to me. Again no need to brake the bank on this! :tu


----------



## bwalker2us (Mar 21, 2008)

Ok, I'll check with DHL today, don't worry about the bank, I've got a few boxes of cigars each of which cost more then this cooler + shipping! And I'll know when I hit my limit, my wife will start screaming!


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

Thats a good test to see if you hit the limit in my book, haha


----------



## bwalker2us (Mar 21, 2008)

I talked to DHL on the phone about shipping the 150qt cooler thur them and they told me they can only ship documents to an APO in IRAQ. I think it maybe I just got an idiot on the phone but he was very insistent. That doesn’t make him any smarter just more insistent. So I called back 20 minutes later and talked to someone else who told me they will ship to an APO in IRAQ. I gave her the dimensions, 41 inches length x 19 inches width x 20 inches height , estimated weight: 24.30 pounds so I could get a shipping price quote. After a few minutes she came back with and estimate of $920.77 to ship this item. I think she was a little offended when I started laughing uncontrollably. 
Has anyone else used DHL to ship something big an APO in IRAQ? This is turning into a test of my will power, I need to go have a cigar and re-energize and then attack this from a different side. This is actually kind of funny and I can see the makings of a movie out of this…. I think I need a double Bourbon on the rocks to go with that cigar. (BRB)
:chk


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

bwalker2us said:


> I talked to DHL on the phone about shipping the 150qt cooler thur them and they told me they can only ship documents to an APO in IRAQ. I think it maybe I just got an idiot on the phone but he was very insistent. That doesn't make him any smarter just more insistent. So I called back 20 minutes later and talked to someone else who told me they will ship to an APO in IRAQ. I gave her the dimensions, 41 inches length x 19 inches width x 20 inches height , estimated weight: 24.30 pounds so I could get a shipping price quote. After a few minutes she came back with and estimate of $920.77 to ship this item. I think she was a little offended when I started laughing uncontrollably.
> Has anyone else used DHL to ship something big an APO in IRAQ? This is turning into a test of my will power, I need to go have a cigar and re-energize and then attack this from a different side. This is actually kind of funny and I can see the makings of a movie out of this&#8230;. I think I need a double Bourbon on the rocks to go with that cigar. (BRB)
> :chk


HAHAHA, im actually laughing.. i can just see it. Its such a pain, going through all this to do something nice for some troops... I was gonna say I know they ship more than documents but 920$, remember that breaking the bank quote.. haha yeah! that fits the bill.... i think im gonna join you.. im doin laundry at 1am , i'll have a stogie while i think about this with you!


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

Can we just send him smaller packages? Maybe two smaller coolers? I'm sure they can ship that to Iraq. Tell him you want to send some "Gifts to your brother in Iraq" They usually accomodate a bit more when they know it's for the "Troops"


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

Agreed, it doesnt have to be anything huge.. im greatful for anything i get


----------



## bwalker2us (Mar 21, 2008)

I've got a better idea, for that price I'm going to purchase a ticket and fly overthere with the cooler then we can kick back and have a beer and cigar together while he inspected his new cooler.


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

bwalker2us said:


> I've got a better idea, for that price I'm going to purchase a ticket and fly overthere with the cooler then we can kick back and have a beer and cigar together while he inspected his new cooler.


HAHA what stogie did you smoke? I love the sound of that one! Lets do it! :tu


----------



## bwalker2us (Mar 21, 2008)

What did I smoke? A Cohiba Robusto (5" x 49) and had an ice cold beer with it. I figured the whiskey would impare my judgement.


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

Wonnerfull, wonnerfull! Alas, sending something that bulky overseas is difficult! Looks like mebe you'll hafta end up with many small humis i/o one big one! There is also the possibility of a decent sized tupperdor. I'm surprised the PX doesn't have anything bigger-(maybe not in Iraq!) sounds like what you have is a Gatorade type jug. Bwalker2us- get one of the "Support the Troops" PM boxes and see the biggest tupperdor you might fit in it!

Johnny- thank-you for your service and stay safe!


----------



## bwalker2us (Mar 21, 2008)

Evey suggest I get is a good one and I appreciate your thoughts but Im not going to give up that easy. I'll give it another day or two while I try some other possibilities. But, yes, down sizing is looking more like it....


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

thanks again guys. yes the only thing we have in our PX are those black cases, i dont see them making a good humi. Our PX here (even though 75% of the goods from Baghdad sough go through here) has nothing. I'm sure anyone who's been here can testify to that. about 1/4 of the shelves here are empty. 

The Gatorade drink type is the one i have and it'll work fine. Again i was merely asking for advise when this plan was born! :ss


----------



## bwalker2us (Mar 21, 2008)

Its a new day and after a good nights sleep Im up and ready to tackle this problem once again. I will be making some calls today and head over to Wal-Mart to measure a few other cools for a possible down sizing. I would like to have something in the mail by Friday so you can possible have it by your birthday if at all possible. But this has been an experience I will remember!


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

bwalker2us said:


> this has been an experience I will remember!


I'm with ya on that one. I feel so helpless over here just watching you try to send this thing out! Its ok... no good deed goes un punished :ss


----------



## bwalker2us (Mar 21, 2008)

Ok, so after exhausting all possibility of being able to ship the cooler I had originally intended I had to move down to a smaller cooler. So today I shipped Johnny a Coleman 70QT cooler like the one in the picture. I did a little prep for you and cleaned the inside of the cooler and lined the lid with weather stripping to help make a better seal. And I put a couple of extras in the cooler, just a few things I had hanging around the house. Priority shipping was just too expensive so I went with the standard rate which they told me will take 3-6 weeks. Hopefully you will not have to wait that long to get it.


----------



## bwalker2us (Mar 21, 2008)

Sorry, cooler looks like this


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

Waaaaaweeee, I dont know if i could ever be ready enough for the day that thing arrives.. im kinda scared to see what kind of "extras" are in it!!!

I dont know if i could thank you enough! You did the right thing with the postage because once it gets to NY in the APO system, your expided money goes no further! Like I said I have pleanty of time left to wait for the coolador bomb to arrive. I will be sure to post pics..!


Thank you so much for everything! :tu

~ LT K


----------



## ChasDen (Dec 12, 2007)

Very nice :tu

A little RG 4 a good man!

Chas


----------



## Av8tor152d (May 11, 2008)

Awsome ....should be interesting


----------



## bwalker2us (Mar 21, 2008)

Hey, can I cash these RG's in for some chips at the local Casino? Or maybe use them as discount point for my next stogie purchase? How do I get some of those bannana's at the bottom?

Remember:
I have you in my power!


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

bwalker2us said:


> Hey, can I cash these RG's in for some chips at the local Casino? Or maybe use them as discount point for my next stogie purchase? How do I get some of those bannana's at the bottom?
> 
> Remember:
> I have you in my power!


Here's your Banana Thread http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=95735

It's based on posts!


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

This Thread is Done!

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1707559#post1707559


----------

